# Kokopelli Tips



## brit.britt.brittt (Apr 19, 2021)

Hello! I am bikepacking the Kokopelli in late May. I am riding a Rigid 29er running 3 inch tubeless tires.
I’m not sure what tire pressures to run. I’ve rolled around with as low as 12-14 PSI, riding on wet and rooty trails. I imagine I will need to increase the pressure as I load up the bike, and adjust for how dry or loose the trail is. I don’t ride too aggressively/am more conservative with speed when riding rigid/packed.
I’d appreciate any insight/thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

Kokopelli is a fantastic bikepacking route. Bikepacking.com has all the info you need. 
I would be more concerned about water logistics than tire pressure. The pressure will also depend on how much gear you are packing. Fruita-> Moab (is the direction I rode it) starts with more technical Mary’s Loop/etc. You will ride some LONG dirt roads during your journey so I would err on the higher pressure but that is just me. 
Rigid 29 3” tires is also a good choice. 
Have Fun.


----------



## longer35 (Oct 12, 2017)

Yeah, I ride a 29+ hardtail for my bikepacking rig and the difference between a day ride and a fully-loaded ride might be 2-3 psi? I mean, I only add like 15-20 lbs for a 3-4 day ride, maybe another 10 for a ride like Kokopelli because of the water carried, so I'm really only adding 15% of weight and I end up riding a good bit more conservatively. Like illcomm33 said, for Kokopelli I'd throw in a couple of extra PSI and concern myself with the water. Have fun!


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

I'd just stick with your usual tire pressure. There are really sandy spots, and also slickrock, and everything in between. A tire with good sidewall protection is not a bad idea. 

Late May will be hot. No reliable water sources other than the Colorado River at Dewey, which is very silty. Plan to carry a lot or drop a cache ahead of time (and clean up the trash later, too).


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm doing bikerpelli next week in preparation to do it solo next year. Tire pressure was the least of my worries. Here is a link to a guidebook you can download that has lots of good info.









Kokopelli Guidebook | Kokopelli Maps | Bikerelli Sports | MTB Supported


Get the Kokopelli guidebook and maps from Bikerpelli sports. Assisting you with preparing, planning and undertaking a multi-day cycling trip Kokopelli Trail




bikerpelli.com


----------



## brit.britt.brittt (Apr 19, 2021)

joeduda said:


> I'm doing bikerpelli next week in preparation to do it solo next year. Tire pressure was the least of my worries. Here is a link to a guidebook you can download that has lots of good info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to hear about your experience with Bikerpelli!


----------



## brit.britt.brittt (Apr 19, 2021)

3blackbikes said:


> I'd just stick with your usual tire pressure. There are really sandy spots, and also slickrock, and everything in between. A tire with good sidewall protection is not a bad idea.
> 
> Late May will be hot. No reliable water sources other than the Colorado River at Dewey, which is very silty. Plan to carry a lot or drop a cache ahead of time (and clean up the trash later, too).


Thank you!
I'm planning for May 20-22. I looked at historical data for temps and it looks like mid-80s to me, which doesn't seem that crazy?
Yes, a cache is what I am leaning towards because... that's a lot of water to carry! And for sure, LNT!!


----------



## brit.britt.brittt (Apr 19, 2021)

longer35 said:


> Yeah, I ride a 29+ hardtail for my bikepacking rig and the difference between a day ride and a fully-loaded ride might be 2-3 psi? I mean, I only add like 15-20 lbs for a 3-4 day ride, maybe another 10 for a ride like Kokopelli because of the water carried, so I'm really only adding 15% of weight and I end up riding a good bit more conservatively. Like illcomm33 said, for Kokopelli I'd throw in a couple of extra PSI and concern myself with the water. Have fun!


That sounds great. I've just b


illcomm33 said:


> Kokopelli is a fantastic bikepacking route. Bikepacking.com has all the info you need.
> I would be more concerned about water logistics than tire pressure. The pressure will also depend on how much gear you are packing. Fruita-> Moab (is the direction I rode it) starts with more technical Mary's Loop/etc. You will ride some LONG dirt roads during your journey so I would err on the higher pressure but that is just me.
> Rigid 29 3" tires is also a good choice.
> Have Fun.


thank you!! The water logistics are on top of mind right now. It's either cache or carry, as I am not sure how reliable the sources are. Yeah, more important than tire pressures!!  but something I was playing with and curious about still. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

brit.britt.brittt said:


> I would love to hear about your experience with Bikerpelli!


The ride was good, the organization of the event sucked completely, but the ride has exceptional views and remoteness. The 1st day was a lot of walking on uphills to steep, loose, and rocky to climb. Make sure you have a pair of shoes that are comfortable to walk in or you will suffer badly like I did. Im kind of crippled up with a bad ankle and knees so it was terrible for me. If I ever do it again it will be on flat pedals with shoes suited for hiking. Bring lots of water and food if you're going unsupported you will have to have stashes along the way.


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

I've ridden it numerous times, both directions, no guidebooks. From Loma to the river will be hot, be well hydrated and carry enough to get to westwater. Have a Sawyer filter and a couple paper filters, get water. Again when you get to Dewey. The campground has water or the river. There are 2 more reliable water holes after that. Just before the Lasal loop road climb there is a stream that's always wet. Drink up so you dont have to carry much water uphill. Before the plunge down THE/Porcupine there should be plenty of traffic. In 4 trips on Kokopelli late spring and late summer I've never carried more than 4 liters. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## zecamara (Oct 1, 2015)

Drink up so you don't have to carry much uphill? It seems you would be carrying it uphill just the same, no? Drink up to have MORE water, to have the bottled one last longer, but not to carry less.

Makes sense?


----------



## Pedalto_themetal (May 29, 2021)

My suggestion: If you are here looking for suggestions for Kokopelli you probably shouldn't be riding Kokopelli or any other technical trails regardless of 29 x 3 or whatever bike you bought to fit in with a crowd.


----------



## Johnny Chicken Bones (Jul 13, 2005)

(Bwhahaha—- I just saw the dates on your post. I’m guessing you did it and I should read more)

yea kid. If you have to ask, you’re out of your league. Leave it to real riders and their waxed canvas front basket bags and dangle coffee cups color matched to their cut off jean shorts. Trucker hats and mustaches.
If you go you’re certain to die, lose a limb, shoot your eye out, or have to carve an elk open to sleep in.
Or maybe you’ll have a great time that you’ll remember for years.

Ask whatever questions you want. If you’re feeling well prepared, you’re more likely to make the adventure happen.
It’s worth doing, but Ive never been to thrilled by it. Parts were astoundingly good. Other parts less so.
All the Mary Loop stuff is fun. Rabbit Valley, great. Even the road to Dewey was good cruising.
But lord baby Gap Jesus- that climb from Dewey. It goes on for a ways. Seems endless. The end down all the fun chunk (past the dinosaur tracks) is such a treat.

Tire pressure? Almost as low as you can go w/o touching the rim down too often. Some sections you’ll like that low pressure, some road bits you’ll wonder if it’s too low. But at the end of each day your contact points (butt/hands/feet) might be glad for a ride w/ less sharp impacts.

Water? I’d skip a cache but would be prepared to carry an extra bit to help connect the sources. Figure maybe 3 liters on your back, another 2-3 on your bike and you’ll get to where you need to be.
There’s water on the route. You can pick it up at… Lemme think…
-Cisco
-Fish Fjord
-Dewey
-That high trough bone Dewey.
-That spring/creek way the heck up above Dewey.

-JCB


----------

